# Pentagon recommends Medal of Honor for a living soldier



## Scotth (Jul 1, 2010)

> The Pentagon has recommended that the White House consider awarding the Medal of Honor to a living soldier for the first time since the Vietnam War, according to U.S. officials.
> 
> The soldier, whose nomination must be reviewed by the White House, ran through a wall of enemy fire in Afghanistan's Korengal Valley in fall 2007 in an attempt to push back Taliban fighters who were close to overrunning his squad. U.S. military officials said his actions saved the lives of about half a dozen men.
> 
> ...


 
Remainder of the story:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/30/AR2010063005346.html

About time in my book and have to agree with Gates sentiments later in the article.


----------



## dknob (Jul 1, 2010)

If they are even considering a lesser award for the simple reason that he is still alive.. I will shit a brick!


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 2, 2010)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME! Those cock suckers on the Hill better not down grade his shit.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 2, 2010)

SoloKing said:


> ABOUT FUCKING TIME! Those cock suckers on the Hill better not down grade his shit.


Dear Soloking..please dont hold back so much.  Tell us how you really feel.  Its ok to do so!;)


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 2, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Dear Soloking..please dont hold back so much.  Tell us how you really feel.  Its ok to do so!;)



Ha ha, this deployment has made me a angry little man. I'm a need a lot of booze when I get back.........

(((Clearing throat))) 

What I intended to articulate more thoroughly, was my unequivocle disgust and loathing for the exceedingly bureaucratic awards system. I feel our brave and valorous brothers and sisters have been purloined of there rightful and just reward. I find it inexorably appalling, to the point of being criminal, that after eight years of conflict no living Medal of Honor has been awarded. Lastly, It makes me seethe with anger, that men and women who have never endured the fears and horrors of war are the ones denying our courageous patriots.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 2, 2010)

SoloKing said:


> Ha ha, this deployment has made me a angry little man. I'm a need a lot of booze when I get back.........
> 
> (((Clearing throat)))
> 
> What I intended to articulate more thoroughly, was my unequivocle disgust and loathing for the exceedingly bureaucratic awards system. I feel our brave and valorous brothers and sisters have been purloined of there rightful and just reward. I find it inexorably appalling, to the point of being criminal, that after eight years of conflict no living Medal of Honor has been awarded. Lastly, It makes me seethe with anger, that men and women who have never endured the fears and horrors of war are the ones denying our courageous patriots.


Wow..you are sure articulate when you get going!  Ty for this post!:)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 7, 2010)

*173rd soldier considred for MoH*

*173rd Airborne Solder considered for Medal of Honor. *

Possibly the first living recipient of the Moh since Vietnam. 





> A soldier who served in Afghanistan could be the first living recipient of the Medal of Honor since the Vietnam War.
> 
> News outlets in and around Cedar Rapids, Iowa, have reported that Staff Sgt. Sal Giunta, who is from that area, is believed to be the soldier being considered for the nation’s highest valor award. Giunta is currently stationed in Vicenza, Italy.
> 
> The recommendation has been sent from the Defense Department to the White House, according to an Army source, who confirmed that Giunta is likely the nominee





http://www.armytimes.com/news/2010/07/army_MOH_070101w/?sms_ss=facebook


----------



## Scotth (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...ecommends-Medal-of-Honor-for-a-living-soldier

First reports didn't list his unit or name though.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry about that guy's and gals.  You may delete thread or merge if needed.


----------

